# Male Betta in a Community Tank??



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a new 29-gallon tank to set up! I am trying to decide which fish to put in there. I started this whole mess b/c I have 2 female Bettas in a 5 gallon tank; (they are doing beautifully BTW). I love the cory cats, and I plan on getting a school of 3-5. Add my 2 Betta ladies, and I'm puzzled as to what other fish would be happy. The guy at my local Petco says to toss my male betta into the mix! I told him he was crazy. He assured me it would work as long as ther weren't any other male Bettas, and would work better if I had a 3rd female. I highly doubt it. Mr. Betta is an EE w/ those lovely, nipable side fins.
Has anybody had this work out?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

When I was much younger I was told a male betta and 2-3 females would work great in a 2.5 g. Well, my mom knew nothing about bettas besides a heater was needed and a filter. So we put three girls and one boy into the tank and he chased them all over to the point they were so stressed they died.

My mother used common sense and returned the females, got her money back and kept the male by himself. (Really want pictures of your EE.)

I would recommend leaving the male by himself and adding lots of hiding spots for your two girls and maybe adding a few more for a sorority.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think a 2.5 gal was a main factor in the conflict!
I ADORE my EE. I hate when they call them Dumbos! They're fins, not ears!
I can't figure out how to post pics on the forums.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it was a factor too, but I still don't recommend it. 

Load your photo to photobucket, copy the direct link, then when you're typing a response, look at the grey line. There is a little mountain an sun with a yellow bg, click that, paste the direct link and then post. :3


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't recommend at all.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nope do not recommend. I had a male who grew up in my sorority as he was very young when I purchased him (mistakenly) as a female. Was very peaceful and got along very well with the original group of females. 

I added a few more and he got along with them equally well. Until one day I came down to find him floating at the top of the tank with all his fins torn completely off. He was barely alive and died about a week later. 

I would never recommend housing mature males and females together, particularly if they are not siblings and have been living separately since being sold by the breeder. 

Too much risk for me to be comfortable ever recommending this. I still don't even know what the trigger was as they had all been fine when I checked on them in the morning.

Also you should up the number of females in your tank. A sorority ideally needs five or more individuals to spread out aggression and prevent the weaker fish from being continually attacked or harassed


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, all. I'd like to up the number of girls. Everyone says they will eventually fight and one will kill the other any day now! But I can't rush setting up a 29 gallon. The two girls seem to like each other, and even share particularly large Betta flakes. They are both young fish, though.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Then all the better! Good luck


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Alpha Betta? Lol...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You need 4-5 for a soriety and NO MALES added to Soriety tanks. I have heard of it working in very large tanks.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Is 29 gallon good? I'm thinking 5-6 girls and a shoal of albino corey cats...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean a lot larger. Females and cories will work.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> Alpha Betta? Lol...


Yes because epsilon eta zeta! 

29 is more than enough for 6-8 females and corys. People keep 6 girls in a 10g and cories dont get very big so that is fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends on species. PYGMIES are for ten gallons. For your tank I reccomebd Bronze Cories.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Why do you recommend Bronze corys?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bigger. Probably less likely to be chased around. lol


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've watched catfish- they seem to love zipping around at full throttle! I can't imagine my girls keeping up, but they'd probably try!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I reccomend Bronze just because I am a big fan of them.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am too. IDK why but my friend has _one_ albino one.

*breaking the myth i will not post anymore after senior*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats so sad they need schools.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

He has it with 2 platies, 3 silver dollars, 1 guppy, this 1" orange and white fish thing, and a fish that looks like a betta but isn't. (10g)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Poor silver dollars.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

They were tiny though. About 1 inch long.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There probably stunted.


----------

